# New Aikido Shodan



## stone_dragone (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm pleased as punch and proud as hell to announce my father-in-law's successful test for shodan under the auspices of the Aikido Schools of Ueshiba today as Aikido of Northern Virginia. 7 years ago it looked like it would be a long road, today he realized just how short it was. 

Congrats to "Concrete Bob" Ferrera, one of ASU's newest black belts!  

(Btw, I am not affiliated with ASU other than through him, so this is a proud son and not an association announcement). Disclaimer complete. 

I can't remember what he posts on MT under, it's been a while since he's been on here, but he used to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned (Sep 17, 2011)

Good for him. Congratulations to you "concrete Bob for a job well done. Thanks, stone dragone for the update.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 18, 2011)

Fantastic news and pass on congrats from MT! Get Concrete Bob back here since the Aikido section is like Tombstone!


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow! Congrats to your father-in-law!  I'm sure he really worked hard to get there. :asian:


----------

